# Sweetshop Blend



## mousebush (Oct 7, 2013)

Has anyone tried Sweetshop Blend from Square Mile Coffee?

I thinks it's amazing


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

I had the previous blend in Prufrock, its usually pretty fruity with Ethiopians/Yirgacheffe/Kenya etc.

I really enjoy those types (Hasbean Yirgacheffes are also great).

Sweetshop/Red Brick can be a handful though..

Get them right and they are superb, get them wrong and they are mingin!


----------



## photojonny (Jun 9, 2013)

I loved the batch I had.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I had the one about a year ago, loved it but it was a pain to get right.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I had it once recently. Got the shot to look and pour right.....tasted rank!


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

I couldn't get on with it at all the last time I got it. Could not seem to get the pour right at all. My usual 19g dose in the 18g vst barely filled the basket. Kept getting about half way through the shot then sudden blonding/channeling. When I took the pf out the puck was stuck to the shower screen-had been sucked out when the solenoid released the pressure. Not sure what I was doing wrong. Shots were anything but sweet. The first time I got it I did get alright shots but never thought I was quite there with it.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> I had it once recently. Got the shot to look and pour right.....tasted rank!


You were out of jampit then .


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I loved this.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Best results I had involved running more water through, probably 1.8-1.9 ratio


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Yes i am using the current red brick and made the grind courser than normal so the shot hits the ratio quicker. 19 gram in, 30 grams out in 25/26 seconds seems to be working.

Beautiful caramel taste in milk


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> You were out of jampit then .


If that were the case it would mean the world was out of Jampit


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Noooooooooo......I always have plenty but do sometimes try things others rant about. Perhaps it is me but I usually end up disappointed! I really do think the levers need a certain style of bean.


----------



## ziobeege_72 (May 6, 2013)

I remember this blend well and was blown away by it in a positive sense. Big hit of fruit salad/strawberry bubblegum. Never tasted anything like it and it got me to appreciate espresso blends more. It is not a comfort shot by any stretch so if you like your mousse chocolates (think of jampit) then you will probably dislike this with a passion! Hard to get right too from memory...


----------

